# 非root帐号使用xfce4怎么使用Exit菜单中的重启

## howjay

我已经安装了sudo，并且编辑了sudo的文件使得我的帐号可以reboot和halt，shutdown，但是xfce4退出时Reboot和Turnoff那两项还是灰色的，只能Logout

怎么办？如何修改？  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akar

```
# visudo
```

* append this line to the file

* gentoo is the string returned from the command hostname

 *Quote:*   

> ALL gentoo=NOPASSWD: ALL

 

 :Smile: 

I am now have  problem compiling scim, sorry for not posting in Chinese.

Cheers,

Edit:

#typos

Chines => Chinese

----------

## howjay

Thanks for your help!

It just resolve my problem   :Razz: 

----------

